# [Request] Themers ; Screenshots



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

When I go looking for a new theme for my phone, I want to see what the core elements of the theme look like. To me, that means Notification Pull-Down, Dialer, Settings Menu, and maybe what some of the themed system Apps (calendar, gmail, etc) look like. Since everyone sets up their homescreen and launchers differently, those can be skipped.

Just my opinion, thanks to all the Themers here for the great work they do!


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

My EpicBlue theme for the Theme Chooser (Still in Alpha).


----------

